# Political Poll site - what are YOU?



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Apparently, I am a "Communist Pro-Government Non-Interventionist Bleeding-Heart Moderate" (who would have guessed?  )

Collectivism score: 83%
Authoritarianism score: 33%
Internationalism score: -17%
Tribalism score: -100%
Liberalism score: 0%

Take the test yourself here:

5 Dimensional Policial Compass


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You are a: Conservative Libertarian Total-Isolationist Reactionary 
Collectivism score: -67%
Authoritarianism score: -67%
Internationalism score: -83%
Tribalism score: 0%
Liberalism score: -67%

An interesting group of questions designed to get a specific response, I'd say. In other words, there are only a few possible categories the poll is leading you to.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You are a: Conservative Anti-Government Nativist Reactionary

Collectivism score: -67%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: 0%
Tribalism score: 67%
Liberalism score: -67%

And damn proud of it! Love the way they use the word "reactionary".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> You are a: Conservative Anti-Government Nativist Reactionary
> 
> Collectivism score: -67%
> Authoritarianism score: -33%
> ...


I was very proud of my "Bleeding-Heart" moniker.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

All Right!!!!!

You are a: Right-Leaning Libertarian Isolationist Ultranationalist Traditionalist
Collectivism score: -17%
Authoritarianism score: -67%
Internationalism score: -50%
Tribalism score: 83%
Liberalism score: -17%

I notice it never adds up to 100 %.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

We need to see who gets the most words in their description.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was somewhat surprised at my result, although I really didn't know what to expect. I know many warhawks consider me an isolationist b/c I think we need to stay out of other country's business. But then so did the founders, so I think I'm in pretty good company. I'm certainly no bleeding heart liberal, although I am a complete libertarian in the sense of the word liberty. I don't subscribe to the general libertarian agenda.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You are a: Right-Leaning Anarchist Non-Interventionist Liberal 
Collectivism score: -17%
Authoritarianism score: -100%
Internationalism score: -17%
Tribalism score: 0%
Liberalism score: 33%

man, I'm confused, but for sure, I don't trust the government......


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> You are a: Right-Leaning Anarchist Non-Interventionist Liberal
> Collectivism score: -17%
> Authoritarianism score: -100%
> Internationalism score: -17%
> ...


Ooooooh... I'm not the only Lib'rul in here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a _Conservative, Anti-Government, Non-Interventionalist, Traditionalist_.

Not exactly!

I know what I am, and this test got it somewhat wrong.

According to the test results:
Collectivism score: -67%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -33%
Tribalism score: 0%
Liberalism score: -17%

My "Liberalism" score should not be that low, while my "Authoritarianism" score is much too high.
Also, I want "Collectivism" defined by the test designers. If it is what I think it is, it should be much, much lower.
And what the heck is "Tribalism"?

I want to see their protocols.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I am a _Conservative, Anti-Government, Non-Interventionalist, Traditionalist_.
> 
> Not exactly!
> 
> ...


Yeah - there is no definition attached to any of the labels. And I'll second the "WTF is Tribalism?" Something to do with watching "Survivor?"


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

You are a: Objectivist Anti-Government Non-Interventionist Traditionalist 
Collectivism score: -83%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -17%
Tribalism score: 0%
Liberalism score: -33%

just playin' along...thanks for posting the poll;


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't take the poll........

The problem with this poll, as with most, some of the questions are leading or hard to give a definitive yes, no or maybe answer....... 

This is just another "new" what are you poll that has infested the internet lately....... :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just for fun check all the "yes" boxes, then all the "no" boxes, then all the "maybes" Then alternate between the "yes" and "no" and then vise versa.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You are a: Objectivist Libertarian Total-Isolationist Nativist Fundamentalist
Collectivism score: -83%
Authoritarianism score: -50%
Internationalism score: -83%
Tribalism score: 50%
Liberalism score: -83%

Can't say I agree with their assessment of my believe structure. Some of the questions were worded in a way to elicit answers that tend to produce results not entirely "me".

Politically, I am a Constitutionalist. That would make me a classic liberal, much like most of our Founders. That puts me in fine company as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
I got a kick out of that thanks for posting!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You are a: Conservative Anti-Government Non-Interventionist Nationalist Traditionalist 
Collectivism score: -67%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -33%
Tribalism score: 33%
Liberalism score: -33%


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Didn't take the poll........
> 
> The problem with this poll, as with most, some of the questions are leading or hard to give a definitive yes, no or maybe answer.......
> 
> This is just another "new" what are you poll that has infested the internet lately....... :watching:


I don't think for one moment anyone actually thinks the results are real - but it's fun to see what rubbish the thing spits out.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You are a: Objectivist Anti-Government Isolationist Ultranationalist TraditionalistCollectivism score: -83%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -50%
Tribalism score: 100%
Liberalism score: -17%


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All-"yes" choices give this result. "You are a: _Centrist Interventionist Moderate_."
All-"no" choices give this result. "You are a: _Centrist *Non*-Interventionist Moderate_."

I am perplexed: How could all-"yes" or all-"no" answers make someone a "moderate"?

All-"maybe" answers give this result. "You are a: _Centrist Moderate_."
Well, at least that makes a bit of sense. (Although I, personally, would instead have said, "You are a: _Waffle_.")


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> All-"yes" choices give this result. "You are a: _Centrist Interventionist Moderate_."
> All-"no" choices give this result. "You are a: _Centrist *Non*-Interventionist Moderate_."
> 
> I am perplexed: How could all-"yes" or all-"no" answers make someone a "moderate"?
> ...


As I said - I think this is a very slanted poll - but it is fun to watch.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm tired of being defined by every political scientist student with a minor in psychology who thinks he is God's gift to the illiterate masses.

I'll just skip the test and settle for being an old white ******* right-wing extremist baby-starving warmonger with homicidal tendencies...you know, a conservative.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I'm tired of being defined by every political scientist student with a minor in psychology who thinks he is God's gift to the illiterate masses.
> 
> I'll just skip the test and settle for being an old white ******* right-wing extremist baby-starving warmonger with homicidal tendencies...you know, a conservative.


Would still be curious to see what the poll/test/thing gives you.  But self-diagnosis at least tells us what you WANT to be.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here ya go:

You are a: Right-Leaning Anti-Government Non-Interventionist Nationalist Reactionary 
Collectivism score: -33%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -33%
Tribalism score: 17%
Liberalism score: -50%


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> You are a: Right-Leaning Anti-Government Non-Interventionist Nationalist Reactionary
> Collectivism score: -33%
> ...


Apart from the "right-leaning" understatement, pretty much what you reckoned.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:
I see you took my advise. Way to go! I also alternated between "yes" and "no" and vise versa. I wonder who comes up with these polls? They are however good for laughs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...I wonder who comes up with these polls?...


Who? Some sociology student looking for a thesis or dissertation subject, and with way too much time on his/her hands.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Ooooooh... I'm not the only Lib'rul in here.


Socially, fairly liberal, I don t care what you do, just leave me out of it. fiscally conservative all the way. I don't want to give my money to the government to give it away on things I don't agree with.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I take these surveys with a grain of salt. But, just for fun, these are my results:

You are a: Left-Leaning Anti-Government Total-Isolationist Nationalist FundamentalistCollectivism score: 33%
Authoritarianism score: -17%
Internationalism score: -100%
Tribalism score: 33%
Liberalism score: -83%


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am Archie Bunker!?!:reading:
Goldwing


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

The website told me that



> *You are a: Conservative Anarchist Isolationist Nativist Traditionalist*
> Collectivism score: -67%
> Authoritarianism score: -83%
> Internationalism score: -50%
> ...


Conservative... yes
Anarchist... probably not?
Isolationist... yup!
Nativist... again, yup
Traditionalist... definitely.

My wife could have told any of you the same just for asking. :smt082 :anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:


----------

